# Male being fertile after neuter



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 26, 2013)

How long after a males been neutered could he still be fertile? Want to bond a male who was only done in September with a female, who is yet to be spayed but of course don't want to risk him still being able to make her pregnant. Thanks


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 26, 2013)

It can be 4-6 weeks to be safe. The longer you can wait, the less of a chance he is still fertile. 
It is a good idea to wait until the female is done as well so you only have to do the bonding once. About 4 weeks after surgery should be enough for the hormones to settle out.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 26, 2013)

They say a month up to six weeks. Sperm can survive in the vas deferens even after the testicles are removed.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2013)

An un-neutered female is a territorial monster and may not like having any other bun around--best to wait til neutered. Our vet says 6 to 8 weeks before a male can be considered safe.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 26, 2013)

Think I'm going to wait to properly bond them once shes been done and recovered. But want to put them next to each other wish just mesh inbetween, and have heard of rabbits managing to mate through bars. So want to make sure hes not going to be capable! lol


----------



## Geoff (Oct 28, 2013)

I wasnt' aware sperm could hang around that long, but keeping them apart for a few weeks is essential to keep the male from trying to breed with a fresh surgical area. Most of the vas deferens is removed (normally) during the neuter, leaving only a dinky thread of tubing behind.. .most which I would expect atrophies without constant hormonal influence. 

Be sure you get HER fixed, too, at some point to avoid likely uterine cancer in future.


----------



## Ricki911 (Oct 28, 2013)

They say 2 weeks, but I usually tell people 4 - 8 weeks. A lot of times at our shelter, we don't want unexpected litters. So we tend to lean on the longer time to be safe.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks, his wound is all healed up now. Sometimes sperm can still be present In the tubes so thats why they can still be fertile. Think they would probably be okay now, but no point risking it.

Youll see in my first post, that I said she's yet to be spayed. Just waiting for her to be big and old enough. Should be done in the next month.


----------

